# Advice please! Should I purchase a CNC Router?



## scottyb722 (8 Apr 2014)

Hi,

I would like your advice please.

I currently outsource some CNC router work. It is plywood sheets(8x4) cut in to 6 pieces, each with countersunk pilot holes, rounded edges and two of the pieces have handles. 

I normally have around 50 full sheets cut at a time at a price of around £15 a sheet.

My question is should I cut out the middle man and purchase a CNC router. I have space and time. The CNC would be used for other projects also. The one I have been looking at is the complete set up:

http://www.robocutters.co.uk/products.a ... lotCNCKits

I think this looks like a good starting machine. Does anyone have any experience with this machine? 

I do not have any experience with CNC routers, however I can use CAD programs and the work I currently do is pretty simple cuts.

The only concern is this machine would involve having to change the bits for the cut, holes, rounding etc. How time consuming would this be? It is worth it?

I look forward to hearing your thoughts guys,

Cheers,

Scott.


----------



## MMUK (8 Apr 2014)

If you can afford to invest in a CNC, I say go for it. Once you have the programming side up to speed, possibilities are pretty much endless. The whole setup should easily pay for itself inside 12 months.


----------



## Mr_P (8 Apr 2014)

I think £15 a sheet is a bargain. 

That machine is a grand I think plus VAT and carriage. Only skimmed it but didn't see any software mentioned or a picture of the spindle / router so that's extra. Do you have a spare pc in your workshop to use ? If not more expense.

If you buy that machine you will have to cut the sheet into 6 (are you sure they will fit ?) then place each onto the bed separately. How thick is the sheet ? That would take ages to do a thick sheet. Even if you have over jobs to do while its working it will still be creating noise/ dust and using electric.


----------



## flh801978 (8 Apr 2014)

How big are you wanting to cut? full 8'x4' sheets?
do robocutters make one that big?

Mine has a working area of 400 x 250mm x 200mm z

Changing bits is timeconsuming unless you have a toolchanger ( i wouldnt want to do 50 sheets with 2 changes per sheet)

How accurate does your work need to be?

You are welcome to have a look at my machine if you have the time

Ian


----------



## custard (8 Apr 2014)

Scott, almost every small/medium workshop I talk to has either recently bought a CNC machine or is about to get one.

But quite a few of them are justifying the purchase on the grounds they'll be able to get CNC work from...other small/medium workshops!

Sounds like there might be a bit of a price war on CNC work.


----------



## marcus (8 Apr 2014)

> Sounds like there might be a bit of a price war on CNC work.


Interesting, I have just got 3 quotes for CNC cutting 1200 small rectangles from thin mdf (for my partners bookbinding business, not for me). The lowest price was £250, the next was £600, the highest was £2000!!


----------



## krashbandikoot (8 Apr 2014)

My understanding of CNC machines are they're huge and expensive. 

I also understand they're not actually bought but leased so I, (with respect), question if this is actually a CNC machine you're buying?

If it is and it's only a £250/£600 or £2,500 go for it! It'll pay for itself very quickly as it'll cut maps incredibly quickly though may I ask if you're doing repetitive cuts wouldn't a jig and a couple of routers that have been set up be much cheaper in the long run?


----------



## scottyb722 (8 Apr 2014)

Thanks for the input guys. Very interesting discussion. 

The one I have been looking at is around £1200 delivered. This is a complete set up with mach3 software. This has a cutting area of 4x4. I would have sheets this already cut to this size delivered. The thickness I use is 18mm.

How time consumining are you talking Ian and Mr P? I am paying £750 (before VAT) for the router work per order. 

I would also enjoy other hobby work with it as well as potentially supplying others.

Another feature would be engraving customers logos and names etc onto the product. ( this is the reason I am looking into CNC rather than jigs bandicoot)

Keep the input coming guys!


----------



## krashbandikoot (8 Apr 2014)

Well, if you're looking at engraving names you could have several different type sets of varying sizes and fonts that all fit onto a slide board.

Using different router bits would offer another variation on the actual end product with the advantage being you wouldn't be restricted to a 4 x 4 sheet size, you could just place and pin the slide in place where ever you want it. 

The draw back to buying a CNC is all the maintenance and repairs are down to you. 

Personally I'd go with the jig idea as it's far easier to replace a jig, router bit or even a router than it is to wait for an engineer to come and fix a CNC machine due to a mechanical problem or a software glitch. Plus there's no down time with a jig, with a CNC that's failed you're stuck until it's fixed meaning any orders you have will back up and irritate your waiting customers.

A couple of hours down time while something that is reasonably cheap and readily available is replaced if far better than several days of down time waiting for someone to turn up them more down time while new parts are ordered to be fitted.


----------



## shed9 (9 Apr 2014)

Most of those robocutter machines are designed for nema17 and 23; they are not going to be able to power and move large spindle assemblies through a work piece.

Engraving or plasma is probably the limit unless I've missed something.

I would suggest something more robust.


----------



## Mr_P (9 Apr 2014)

Good thread here giving details of my mdf jobby and the much impressive beast built by Ian / flh801978 

benchtop-cnc-s-t76406.html 

Mines still not up and running    A lot warmer now in the garage so work will commence again shortly. 

Shed9 is indeed correct beware the wild claims of manufacturers, I'm under no illusions as to my machines capabilities. Basically I'm after a wood engraver to do the letters on a wooden puzzle I've designed. I'm hoping it will cut hardwood to size but if not it will at least draw a line that I can easily follow on my bandsaw/tablesaw.


----------



## Benchwayze (9 Apr 2014)

Scotty, 

Not being in business, I can't really advise, but I wouldn't fancy feeding a machine all day. Might you have to employ someone to do that? 
Just a thought.


----------



## wettowelonhead (14 Oct 2014)

hiya - - few years down since the original post - - - any luck ??


----------

